
WSL2 will be generally available in Windows 10, version 2004 - Santosh83
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/wsl2-will-be-generally-available-in-windows-10-version-2004/
======
silasrude
When you start looking at what Microsoft can offer now re: Microsoft365,
Dynamics365, Power Platform, Sharepoint, Azure, wsl, massive sales dept. with
years of experience, etc., why would the enterprise ever go with anything
else? Something tells me Azure will end up kicking Amazon's ass in the end.

~~~
x3haloed
That's what my company is doing. We're small, already a Windows shop, so it
just makes sense to centralize on Azure.

------
corporateslave5
Huge wsl fan, really think software developers don’t know how good windows is
for software dev

~~~
mekster
You could run native Linux with VMware, VirtualBox forever if you mean a Linux
environment on your Windows made any difference.

~~~
jpalomaki
There has been always options (VM, cygwin etc) but WSL made this very fluent
experience.

Interesting to see how WSL2 feels now that Linux things are actually running
in separate VM.

~~~
qzx_pierri
Also WSL’s filesystem integration is flawless

------
alyandon
While this is a nice development, I personally still require running VMs and
Hyper-V's GUI/console support is so limited I'm going to be forced to stick
with VirtualBox for VMs.

Fortunately, Cygwin is fine for basic shell/utility stuff and using Cygwin
also means that I can continue to use ssh-pageant (talks to putty's ssh agent)
which isn't possible under WSL.

------
unlinked_dll
How do drivers work? Like if I have an app talking to ALSA or something, can I
get output from Windows?

~~~
lathiat
They could in theory implement a sound device for the virtual kernel though I
cannot see any information that they have actually done that from a quick
search.

Some people have worked around this issue by setting up pulseaudio for windows
and then connecting pulseaudio via network from WSL out to Windows. Works for
both WSL1 and WSL2.

------
thoraway1010
Nicw.

I'm still going into a docker for linux on windows dev but want to play with
using WSL2 for this cycle (deploy is to linux machines / container images).
Mostly just need to figure out tooling setup (pycharm / vs code)

------
mpfundstein
Nice. Been waiting long time for this.

------
brianhorakh
Somebody pinch me. This feels unreal!

------
fuzzfactor
WSL appears to have significant adoption already.

Is there any advantage over simple multibooting?

~~~
hakfoo
Only semi-snarky answer: The song and dance of drivers, and not having to
reboot.

Plenty of mainstream PC configs are going to be a hassle to get to functional
parity on the Linux side. You can complain "it's deliberately crippled
hardware/bad drivers" but odds are, the guy buying the fleet PCs are not
checking if they're Linux-friendly.

If I just want to run some command-line dev tools, I can probably get there
faster by installing WSL than trying to start with a Ubuntu ISO and setting up
the nVidia drivers.

~~~
fuzzfactor
When the one buying the fleet PC's is a Bozo what can you do?

Give full credit to them for the capabilities while fully documenting the
limitations compared to alternative choices.

------
zigomir
I'm now very interested what the performance comparing docker on mac vs docker
on WSL2 looks like!

Why spend $4.000 on new mac for development if you can get $2.000 windows 10
machine that will give you same/similar/better? performance.

------
pkaye
Is this already out?

------
jsjddbbwj
It must've been tough to give up on WSL1 (to call it something), but it really
sucked. It was full of bugs.

